# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  [الفرق بين الدليل والبرهان، والعهد والميثاق]

## أبو مالك المديني

[الفرق بين الدليل والبرهان والعهد والميثاق]
قال العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن رحمه الله في مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل النجدية 3 / 113، وهو في معرض الرد على بعضهم :
وأما الفرق بين الدليل والبرهان:
فالدليل في اصطلاح الأصوليين والفقهاء ما يستدل به على إثبات الحكم وصحته ، والبرهان ذكر الحجة بدليلها.
وأما الفرق بين العهد والميثاق ، فهو اعتباري ، والمفهوم واحد.
قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلاًّ اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً} ، وقال تعالى: {لَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ} ، وقال -تعالى-: {أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ} . وقال: {وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ إِذَا عَاهَدْتُمْ وَلا تَنْقُضُوا الأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا} ، وقال تعالى: {وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ}  إلى قوله: {وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي} ، وطالع عبارات المفسرين.
 وأما العهود التي أخذها الله من عباده، فلا يسأل عن كميتها ؛ إذ لا يعلمها إلا الله ، قال تعالى: {وَرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ} .
 وكل رسول يؤخذ عليه وعلى قومه العهد، فكيف يسئل عن كميتها؟ ومن ادعى علمها فهو كاذب.
نعم ما ذكر في القرآن من أخذ العهد على الأنبياء وعلى الأمم كبني إسرائيل وعلى بني آدم كافة كما في آية يس، وأخذ العهد على الذرية، فهذا معروف محصور..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي الفروق اللغوية للعسكري رحمه الله :
388 - الفرق بين البرهان والدلالة: أن البرهان لا يكون إلا قولا يشهد بصحة الشئ، والدلالة تكون قولا تقول العالم دلالة على القديم وليس العالم قولا، وتقول دلالتي على صحة مذهبي كذا فتأتي بقول تحتج به على صحت مذهبك، وقال بعض العلماء : البرهان بيان يشهد بمعنى آخر حق في نفسه وشهادته مثال ذلك : أن الاخبار بأن الجسم محدث هو بيان بأن له محدثا ، والمعنى الاول حق في نفسه، والدليل : ما ينبئ عن معنى من غير أن يشهد بمعنى آخر وقد ينبئ عن معنى يشهد بمعنى آخر ، فالدليل أعم، وسمعت من يقول : البرهان ما يقصد به قطع حجة الخصم فارسي معرب وأصله بران أي اقطع ذلك ومنه البرهة وهي القطعة من الدلالة ولا يعرف صحة ذلك، وقال علي بن الحسين: الدليل يكون وضعيا قد يمكن أن يجعل على خلاف ما جعل عليه نحو دلالة الاسم على المسمى، وأما دلالة البرهان فلا يمكن أن توضع دلالة على خلاف ما هي دلالة عليه نحو دلالة الفعل على الفاعل لا يمكن أن تجعل دلالة على أنه ليس بفاعل.
389 - الفرق بين البرهان والدليل : البرهان: الحجة القاطعة المفيده للعلم.
وأما ما يفيد الظن فهو الدليل.
ويقرب منه: الامارة.
ولذا أفحم سبحانه الكفار بطلب البرهان منهم فقال، وهو أصدق القائلين: " قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين " .اهــ

وجاء في تعريف ( البرهان ) عبارات متقاربة منها، هو: الحجة والدلالة، وهو: الذي يقتضي الصدق أبداً لا محالة، وهو: ما فَصَل الحق عن الباطل وميّز الصحيح من الفاسد بالبيان الذي فيه.
 انظر: الكليات للكفوي ص 248 - 249 ، وعرَّفه الجرجاني في التعريفات ص (68) بقوله: هو القياس المؤلف من اليقينيات سواء كانت ابتداءً: وهي الضروريات، أو بواسطة: وهي النظريات.

----------

